# warn provantage plow modifications



## jheck74 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a 50" warn pro-vantage plow on my Kawasaki bayou 300 4x4. It works great, but things kept breaking. After wearing out the cutting edge in under a month, I cut down an edge from from a fisher plow and mounted it so now it's reversible. Of course it raised the plow up about 3" and changed the blade attack angle. It also caused the blade to trip a lot easier. I looked for better trip springs but couldn't really find anything. After calling a couple plow dealers, one of the guys suggested using lengths of chain instead of springs. While I was at Ace hardware getting chain, I saw these turnbuckles and thought I would try them out as well. They are made of aluminum, so they will break if need be. I only plow at low speed in 1st gear, so I'm not worried about getting thrown over the handlebars or bending the push tubes. The angle iron on top of the blade is sandwiching the rubber snow deflector flap I made from hay baler belting I bought at tractor supply. It's not the prettiest thing around, but it works for what I use it for.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea that will stop the trip huh go slow if ya know you will hit something


----------



## jheck74 (Dec 10, 2010)

It has worked pretty good so far. I did about 3 hrs of moving snow piles and breaking up ice with it this morning.


----------



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

Is there anyway of doubling up on the springs instead of a solid attachment? 

Also that heavy duty angle iron is adding weight to the top which will make it trip easier, can you use your old wear bar or buy a lighter gauge strap metal from Ace to achive the same clamping effect as now?

Be Safe
Gayle


----------



## jheck74 (Dec 10, 2010)

The angle iron has been on there before I put on the new cutting edge. It's just some steel I had laying around. My next trip to Ace I'll have to pick some strap steel up. I'm sure double springs can be put on there, but I was getting behind on plowing, and this fixed the problem.


----------

